

Best product tours for conversion? - leebossio

We're prepping our website for launch, and are building our product tour page right now (for a SaaS app). What are some of the best product tours you have seen for conversion?
======
leebossio
*More information - we're selling a business product, and we all agree to like the following tours: <http://highrisehq.com/tour/> <http://optimizer.builtwith.com/tour.aspx>

Other good examples are welcome! Thanks guys!

------
knes
Are you only looking at "take a tour" pages?

I really enjoy concept video. For example the ones at soluto.com, dropbox.com
and evernote.com really explain well "difficult to understand" concepts.

~~~
leebossio
Thanks knes - I've seen the dropbox.com videos, but never soluto or evernote.

Yes, only looking at "take a tour" pages. We've solidified our landing page,
contact page, plans & pricing... need to put together the "magical" tour page.
Tour rather than features page seems to break down idea of functionality vs.
usability, and the suggestions you provided are good starters.

